# Some fall bud pics



## Svendrick (Oct 8, 2021)

Just some pictures of my Haze strains on a gorgeous Autumn day. The first two pictures are Princess Haze, the last two are Apollo Haze.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

You need to post one in Bud of the Month Contest


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-october.80069/


----------

